# NEIDL PUBLIC SAFETY OPERATIONS MANAGER, BUMC Public Safety



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*NEIDL PUBLIC SAFETY OPERATIONS MANAGER, BUMC Public Safety*
Boston University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/19/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Tracking Code*
22500100650428

*Job Description*
Boston University is a dynamic and vibrant urban research university in one of the country’s leading centers of innovation. We are a diverse community of students, faculty, staff and visitors from around the US and world on our three unique campuses: the Charles River Campus that occupies a two-mile swath from iconic Kenmore Square to Packard’s Corner in the City of Boston, the Medical Campus located in the city’s dynamic South End and the Fenway Campus adjacent to the Longwood Medical Area. In recent years, Boston University has redoubled its efforts to foster a more inclusive environment, and the Department of Public Safety is actively advancing efforts to not only ensure the department reflects the rich diversity of the City of Boston, but is a department in which excellence is defined by how fully we embody these principles, as stated in the University’s Diversity Statement. BU actively strives to be an antiracist institution.
The Boston University Medical Campus Public Safety Department looks forward to welcoming a NEIDL Public Safety Operations Manager who shares the department’s commitment to ensuring Boston University is inclusive, equitable, diverse and a place where every member of our community feels safe and supported. The Public Safety Operations Manager ensures professional, courteous, fair, consistent, and safe service delivery throughout the University and assigned areas of responsibility. Assist staff when necessary and work in collaboration with other university and campus management. Monitor all automated systems.
The NEIDL Public Safety Operations Manager provides public safety and security services as Massachusetts POST certified Public Safety Officer assigned to the BU Medical Campus Department of Public Safety, NEIDL Division. Primary responsibility is to a provide safe and secure environment at the National Emerging Infectious Disease Laboratory (NEIDL), ensuring consistent and safe delivery of service throughout the medical center involving all members’ institutions, especially for NEIDL. Adheres to and enforces all policy and procedures set forth by the department and university for the protection of BU and the NEIDL staff, students, employees and medical center assets. Responsible for enforcing the laws of the commonwealth, rules and regulations of the university and all other associated regulatory and oversight agencies. Works under the direction of the Director of Public Safety or their designee. When necessary, this position can entail conducting management duties within the Medical Campus Public Safety Division. 
*Required Skills*
High School or GED Required. Associates Degree Preferred.
3 years of experience in the security, law enforcement, or closely related field. 
Knowledge of current MS Office software and general business operating systems. Ability to use, create, and interpret various spreadsheets preferred. Familiarity with facilities management and security alarm systems including card access and video image hardware and software is desirable. 
Must have all special skills and/or requirements to perform all tasks and responsibilities included in the subordinate job description for Public Safety Officers.
Must possess strong analytical problem solving and decision making skills while addressing complex and/or dynamic situations, under stressful conditions or within limited time constraints. Must have the ability to communicate effectively to supervisors, peers, and subordinates effectively; and write detailed and comprehensive reports and evaluations.
Willingness to participate in professional associations involving a medical campus and school security and safety – Examples; the American Society for Industrial Security (ASIS), the International Association for Healthcare Security and Safety (IAHSS), and/or International Association of College Law Enforcement Administrators (IACLEA)
Must meet all Personnel Suitability Requirements for independent NEIDL access (to include, but not limited to, background checks, random drug screening, annual health screening, annual CORI and credit check).
Must be Massachusetts POST certified upon being hired. Hiring and continued employment requires passing of certifications, licenses, training programs, and a 12-month PROBATIONARY period. Authority of this position is based upon Boston University requirements and the Massachusetts POST requirements and certifications and the ability to stay in compliance with such. 
*The above information is not a complete listing of all hiring and employment requirements*
*Additional Requirements:*

Twenty-four hour a day, seven day a week management of services is required by the Department. The successful candidate may need to work irregular and non-scheduled hours to maintain this management of services.
Critical Incident planning, intervention and/or management as required.
Public Safety staff support and assistance as needed.
Regular inspections of environs, equipment, systems, and vehicles.
Response to all needs of the University.
Must successfully complete all required University and Department training.
*For Additional Questions please contact Director Taranto at 781-724-6569*
_Please note all newly hired staff and faculty, will need to be in compliance with Boston University’s COVID-19 Vaccination and Booster __Requirement_ _within 30 days of date of hire. You must upload your vaccine documentation or request a medical or religious exemption (__instructions__). For further information on the University’s response to COVID-19, please visit the __Back2BU site__.
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, physical or mental disability, sexual orientation, gender identity, genetic information, military service, pregnancy or pregnancy-related condition, or because of marital, parental, or veteran status. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor._
*Position Type*
Full-Time/Regular


----------

